# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Severe hairfall for past 2 years. How should I treat this? Any inputs?

## Hairfall 12

Hi all,
I have severe hairfall for past 2 years. It started after I move to a new country.
I moved to the US 2 years back from another country. I had a very long thick hair. Had a huge volume of hair.
After I move to US,I started seeing my hair falling out and thinning gradually from March 2017. I thought it will go off on its own. But it didn't. 
Then I visited few doctors. I went to my PCP,OBGYN. They did a few blood work and said all the blood work looks  normal and it will go off on it's own.
But nothing changed. I see a lot of hair falling off everyday. So, I visited a dermatologist recently( Dec 2018). She did few blood work and said everything is normal except my vitamin D. My vitamin D is very low and the value is 12.1.
She didn't mention the reason for my hairfall and prescribed me Minoxidil 5%oil. I am applying that everyday. It's been 2 months, I don't see any difference in my hairfall. Its still the same.
I am taking vitamin D3 supplements now to increase my vitamin D level.
Apart from that,I really don't know what's the reason for my hairfall? I almost lost 60 to 70 percent of my hair now. I usually see more hair falling off in the morning after I wake up. If I need to run through my fingers, i can see lots and lots of hair coming off. Also, during shower,combing and through out the day. I can see lots of hair in my floor everyday. 
I don't know what to do and how should I treat this? What could be the reason for this? I am so worried about this everyday. Getting upset by seeing my hair going very thin. I don't want to go bald. 

Anyone please share your inputs. Any input is really appreciated.
Thank you.

----------


## mrclean

Start propecia.  How old are you and can you submit pictures?

----------


## Hairfall 12

> Start propecia.  How old are you and can you submit pictures?


 Thank you so much for the reply.
What is propecia? I will submit the pictures.

----------


## Hairfall 12

Do anyone know the possible reason for this hairloss?

----------


## mrclean

Just Google propecia and hairloss and you will get a wealth 
of information.

----------


## Hairfall 12

Any other inputs from anyone?

----------


## frankie86

How long have you been taking the Vitamin D supplements, and at what dosage? @Hairfall12

----------


## Hairfall 12

> How long have you been taking the Vitamin D supplements, and at what dosage? @Hairfall12


 @frankie86,
I am taking vitamin D 50000 units per week for past 3 months.

----------


## RobertBBrown

From 2 months of Minoxidil you will not see a result, you need to take it longer than that. Also in the beginning it will see a additional shedding when thinning follicles are pushed out in the progress of regrowing, so I'd continue using it.
Also when you supplement Vitamin D it shouldn't be the main reason, especially when it's so much.
Your age and family history would also be interesting to know, also if the hair loss is primarily in the hair line or all over the head (especially side and back of your head), if you lose it at the back and the sides, which are normally parts of your head where male balding is not that common.
You might want to add some DHT Blocker shampoo to your routine, Hair Surge is good with caffeine boosting grow of new hair or Hair Restoration Labs DHT Block shampoo.

----------

